# wine and biking



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

One of my passions other than biking is wine. I like to drink a glass or two of wine with dinner a few times each week. What effect does drinking wine (or other alcohol) have on recovery as well as condition for the next day's ride or race? When I was in my 20s I never noticed anything but now that I'm pushing 40 my body doesn't respond the way it used to.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I hate riding with whiners.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

Alcohol is the ultimate recovery drink dude.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Alcohol affects testosterone and HGH production in the body in a negative way. When you were young you probably had enough excess testosterone floating around so it didn't matter. But as we age the body naturally slows testosterone production...alcohol decreases the production even more. Aging plus alcohol definitely slows the recovery process.


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Here's an article on the effect of alcohol on strength training that may shine some light on this topic:
alcohol consumption impedes protein synthesis


----------

